# Fibreglass Vivariums



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

After all the recent publicity on Fibreglass vivariums I have contacted a company who are very experianced in the Fibreglass business.

We are now working together on some designs for Fibreglasss Vivariums and Racks for the reptile trade.

If you have any ideas as to what you would like to see incorperated into Racks or Vivariums drop me a line and we will see if it can be done.

We are looking at the standard range of sizes (these will be available off the shelf)

Custom sizes may be possible but these will be to order only

Nothing will be available for some time as we still need to finalize the design and build the Plugs for each size.

Several people know me on here and can confirm Im not a scammer, No money will be asked for upfront (unless its a custom build then a deposit will be required)

Please let me know your ideas 

Cheers

Mad


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

There is a company based in Shropshire who have been doing fiberglass vivariums for years! They are excellent quality and the chap who runs it is a top bloke. 

Its nice to have variety however bare in mind i do not think the market is huge!

Just my two pennies worth

David


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

You are correct about the market not being huge but I think there is a gap in the market

There are several companies who make non wooden vivariums in the UK including herptek,vision and Rhino to mention just a few

But if we can come up with a good product at a good price, well who knows

Its just in the idea stage at the moment

Mad


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the market would probably be huge if the prices could be more competative with the wooden ones. They may last a lot longer but it's a big outlay for the average keeper so they'll go for wooden vivs due to the cost.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Meko said:


> the market would probably be huge if the prices could be more competative with the wooden ones. They may last a lot longer but it's a big outlay for the average keeper so they'll go for wooden vivs due to the cost.


 
Wise words mate...........I know what you mean...wooden vivs are cheaper no doubt about that

We still have to make the plugs and figure out exactly what they will cost to build


hopefully we can be cheaper than herpteks but they will be more expensive than wood for sure

hopefully we can get some made up in the next few months and come up with the costs


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

i'd like to see a tank like the vision ones that are say 60 wide, 30-60 deep and only 8-12" high.


----------

